# What'cha carryin'?



## Phil Elmore (Feb 25, 2005)

...C'mon now, empty your pockets and your coats and let's see what you've got.

The fun part about being publisher of The Martialist is that my carry changes all the time.  






_Knife is Emerson Hard Wear Traveler_





_Knife is Cold Steel Safe Keeper_





_Knife is Ka-Bar Dozier Skinner_


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 25, 2005)

What's with all the hardware?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 25, 2005)

Ahem.  This _is_ me talking, you know.


----------



## GAB (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Phil, The Cold Steel safe keeper should be kept in the safe if you are foolish enough to buy it...In CA, it is go to jail, go, no free pass... Felony...

Heck you would do less time, if you were CCW, with three mags, pepper spray and a taser...

Learn the Cane Katas, get on the air plane no problem...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't have that much on me compared to some,

For when I carry a pistol; Sig 225 with 2 extra mags.

Knife: Spyderco Persian usually; but sometimes I change that up or carry more then one.

Protective wrist band.

Keating Stinger.

Fox labs OC Spray.

Cell Phone.

Pen with light.

LED light usually stays in the car.

M-14 in my pants.

That's about it. I need a digital camera. Also, I am kidding about the M-14 in my pants...OR AM I...BWAHAHA! :EG:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 26, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> What's with all the hardware?



The answer I usually give is that I am trying to compensate for a small wang...:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 26, 2005)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Phil, The Cold Steel safe keeper should be kept in the safe if you are foolish enough to buy it...In CA, it is go to jail, go, no free pass... Felony...
> 
> Heck you would do less time, if you were CCW, with three mags, pepper spray and a taser...
> 
> ...



The cold steel safe keeper illegal in CA.? Dude, are you sure. That's really dumb if it is true. And how is it a felony?  :idunno: 

for the plane...I usually have a number of easily deployable pens...so you know, if there is a terrorist threat, I'll write all over them...


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 26, 2005)

I usually have these 9mm around somewhere......in the US of course.....guns are illegal in Japan


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> The cold steel safe keeper illegal in CA.? Dude, are you sure. That's really dumb if it is true. And how is it a felony? :idunno:
> 
> for the plane...I usually have a number of easily deployable pens...so you know, if there is a terrorist threat, I'll write all over them...


 As far as I know, ANY double-edged knife is illegal in most states.  I know they are in FL, and pretty much everything is illegal in CA.  Check your local state laws.  Some states will actually have their state statutes online.

 Cthulhu


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 26, 2005)

Push-daggers are usually classed differently under the law.  Check your local codes, mileage may vary.

Phil- what is the pistol buried under the dozier?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 26, 2005)

> ANY double-edged knife is illegal in most states.



That's not actually true;  it depends on the state.  Double-edged knives are not illegal in New York State, but the law is so vague that it includes the phrase "or any other dangerous knife." 

I think there's a .50 caliber Desert Eagle in there somewhere...


----------



## Spookey (Feb 26, 2005)

Dear All,

Everyday carry consists of the following...

1. S&W Sigma in a Safariland 3-slot pancake holster

2. Extra magazine

3. CRKT Mirage folding knife
___________________________________________________________

Work Carry (professional security)

1. S&W Sigma with 2 additional magazines
2. ASP-Extendable Baton in ASP shoulder holder
3. OC Spray (random brands)
4. CRKT Mirage

Best  wishes,
Spookey


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 26, 2005)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> I think there's a .50 caliber Desert Eagle in there somewhere...



Wow!  :fanboy:    :biggun:  :rockets:  :2pistols:  :uhyeah:


----------



## AnimEdge (Feb 26, 2005)

Spookey said:
			
		

> 1. S&W Sigma in a Safariland 3-slot pancake holster
> Spookey


How are you liking that Sigma?
Though i still have a few years tell i can carry(im 19in april) im trying to decide between the Sigma, a Glock, a 1911 or a revolver 
Im big on 45s and i love the 1911s feel and look, but the sigma and glocks are light and non-metal(dont have to coat it) but i still woudl like a 45 i heard though that Glock has made a 45type round for there 9mm glocks, i seen some stuff on it and its pretty slick,(9mm for being cheaper, and the .45ish ammo for carrying) but also a revolver, manly tahts what everyone in my family carrys when they do, i think getting one and having the hammer rest in the empty chamber like the used to do way back when.

Normaily i carry some cheap 3-4inch foldable(tanto style bladed) knife that i can use for anything and can just throw away if needed, a kubaton and a bunch of keys on my keychain, not much i think but sence all i do is go to college and basic things its not so bad


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 27, 2005)

Everyday/off work:

Spyderco Endura & Delica, both with wave mod.
Camillus CUDA (if I'm not carrying the Endura)
Keating Stinger (sometimes)
Koppo (sometimes)
Inova X-5 LED light
CRKT Point Guard (in jacket)
Mini-maglight (in jacket)
and, once I get off my butt and take the stupid class for CC, a Glock-19 or Colt 1911 in a Sparks IWB rig

For Work (armed security):

All of the above except Stinger,
One of the handguns,
OC
2-D Maglight



			
				AnimEdge said:
			
		

> i think getting one and having the hammer rest in the empty chamber like the used to do way back when.


 Why?  Unless you're buying a single-action without a transfer-bar (a really old Ruger or some of the imports) you wouldn't do that.  Not to mention that a single action revolver is not exactly the best CC gun (considering all the other options out there).


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 27, 2005)

I rarely carry. Usually if I do I grab my Gerber Mark 2 and my Ruger security six with 2 speedloaders in a Uncle Mikes waistband holster. Both usually live in the small of my back. Yeah I know this isn't the best sceme, but I don't really own any proper concealment clothing.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 27, 2005)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> That's not actually true; it depends on the state. Double-edged knives are not illegal in New York State, but the law is so vague that it includes the phrase "or any other dangerous knife."
> 
> I think there's a .50 caliber Desert Eagle in there somewhere...


Carry what you want.  It'd be your *** going to the hokey pokey, not mine.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2005)

Daily I have my Kubotan and my CRKT M16 Folder.

Its _Illegal _for me to carry a gun in Illinois, Say my .45 P90, so I _NEVER _have that on me... <snicker snicker>


----------



## Jerry (Feb 28, 2005)

> As far as I know, ANY double-edged knife is illegal in most states. I know they are in FL, and pretty much everything is illegal in CA. Check your local state laws. Some states will actually have their state statutes online.


 They are sold here in FL in most cutlery stores; and having looked at the statues I could find some time ago, I found no such reference.

Can you please point me at the FL law?

To address the topic: 
Glock 23 (get's left at home more than I would like)
Kershaw folder
Little no-name folder I found in a pawn-shop and liked (sometimes switched for fixed blade).


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 28, 2005)

Kimber Ultra CDP in Galco Summer Carry (IWB) with .45 cal Gold Dots.
Benchmade 640.
LED keychain light.


----------



## Brother Grimm (Mar 3, 2005)

1. Spyderco Persian - right pocket

2. Spyderco Delica - left pocket

3. Pepper Spray - left jacket pocket or rear left pants pocket

4. Neck Whip - around neck

5. Keating Stinger w/ LED light on keys

6. AA Mini Mag - back right pocket

7. Ontario "Fortress" Bagwell Bowie - right hip in a Southern Comfort IWB rig from River City Sheaths


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

Wife-Lady Smith 357

Me-I change like changing shirts.
Glock 20 or 22
Desert Eagle Mark VII
Colt 45/1911 (although a design by Browning)
S&W 357-686


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 7, 2005)

Knife- Emerson Karambit
 Firearm- Hk USP.45 compact tactical
 Backup- Makarov .380 supressed


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

Although I know, per your terminology, what do you mean by "supressed?


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 7, 2005)

Silencer.

 Legal, as I have FFD License


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to add, legal to own not to carry.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> ...C'mon now, empty your pockets and your coats and let's see what you've got.
> 
> The fun part about being publisher of The Martialist is that my carry changes all the time.
> 
> ...


To heck with the knife...I like the Ruger...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

agatanai atsilahu said:
			
		

> Silencer.
> 
> Legal, as I have FFD License


That is what I thought.

In another analogy, I chuckle when people call magazines "clips"


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 7, 2005)

Silencer and supressor are semantics they still are the same thing. Amagazine and a clip are completely different, calling a mag a clip, is either slang or lack of knowledge. It sounds like you know what your talkin about.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

But does it actually or completely silences? 

Another thing that gets my goat, like "Authentic...", is the over-hype of the "9". "9" this and "9" that. Given the muzzle energy in J, and the velocity in m/s, or bare/cloth gelatin for torso/penetration/wound, per science in kinetic energy, the "9" is almost rated as a .38+p+

People think that this is the most powerful handgun out there. Browning, if I am not mistaken, started the "hype" with its "double stack" style mag in the "High-Power". So people take that term out of context.

Whats more, if I am not mistaken, is that Browning had actually designed the Colt 1911-per se'.

Back on the "fad snare" setting again.


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 7, 2005)

Rounds can be fully silenced down to hearing only the slide noise, or action of the metal. Small calibers are easier but I have silenced .45 rounds as well, you do however have to purchase sub sonic ammo for the more powerful rounds to stay quiet. Just so you know Im not a fan of "9's" either.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

agatanai atsilahu said:
			
		

> Rounds can be fully silenced down to hearing only the slide noise, or action of the metal. Small calibers are easier but I have silenced .45 rounds as well, you do however have to purchase sub sonic ammo for the more powerful rounds to stay quiet. Just so you know Im not a fan of "9's" either.


Still sounds weird to call it a "silencer"...

Man, do I have some "family heirlooms"....


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 7, 2005)

agatanai atsilahu said:
			
		

> Rounds can be fully silenced down to hearing only the slide noise, or action of the metal. Small calibers are easier but I have silenced .45 rounds as well, you do however have to purchase sub sonic ammo for the more powerful rounds to stay quiet. Just so you know Im not a fan of "9's" either.



You actually carry your supressor?

Also...why have one?

Just curious...


----------



## Tgace (Mar 7, 2005)

Suppressors allow you to preserve your hearing in a tactical environment and aid in concealing your location from the BG. For general carry though, the added size and weight usually make it not worth the effort. Generally, when it comes to pistols as self defense tools, if you arent going to carry it, it isnt going to do you much good.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

Makes sense from a special tactics officer and not some "gangsta"


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 9, 2005)

For that you would need to add pearl handles.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 9, 2005)

No, they are into gold and platinum...pearl is not "shiney" enough. It doesn't have contrast.


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 9, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> You actually carry your supressor?
> 
> Also...why have one?
> 
> Just curious...


 The most honest answer I can give is that I carry it about 50-50, or half the time. a lot depends on the circumstances or what im doing in particular at the time. To answer someone else, its not a burden on such a small weapon. The cooler custom loads in .380 are quite easily supressed with out to much bulk added to the weapon.


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 9, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> You actually carry your supressor?
> 
> Also...why have one?
> 
> Just curious...


 Sorry, I forgot to answer the why have one portion of your question. The answer is simply to not call attention to myself or location should I need to defend myself. That hard truth is  I really prefer the option of avoiding  law  enforcement considering the laws favor the criminal more each year. Sometimes the tact. folder isnt the best option so its nice to have a quiet backup plan.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 10, 2005)

So with the cost of a suppressed weapon, tax stamp, etc. you aren't worried about the years it could sit in an evidence locker following even a clean shoot?  And the inevitable night)s) in jail following an incident while your lawer scrambles to demonstrate that the weapon was in fact legal?

Just asking.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 10, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> In another analogy, I chuckle when people call magazines "clips"


 Im guilty of that... I tend to use the terms interchangably even tho i know better.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 10, 2005)

agatanai atsilahu said:
			
		

> Sorry, I forgot to answer the why have one portion of your question. The answer is simply to not call attention to myself or location should I need to defend myself. That hard truth is I really prefer the option of avoiding law enforcement considering the laws favor the criminal more each year. Sometimes the tact. folder isnt the best option so its nice to have a quiet backup plan.


While perhaps going home and calling your attorney is an option for discussion. If you think you are just going to shoot somebody down and not report it at all, you are going to be in a heap load of trouble should the law find you (instead of vice versa) down the road.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 10, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Im guilty of that... I tend to use the terms interchangably even tho i know better.



Me too...


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 10, 2005)

agatanai atsilahu said:
			
		

> Sorry, I forgot to answer the why have one portion of your question. The answer is simply to not call attention to myself or location should I need to defend myself. That hard truth is  I really prefer the option of avoiding  law  enforcement considering the laws favor the criminal more each year. Sometimes the tact. folder isnt the best option so its nice to have a quiet backup plan.



Not to hammer on you, but this doesn't seem prudent or useful for defensive shooting at all.


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 10, 2005)

No problem, I dont feel hammered, I appreciate all viewpoints. Im kinda easy goin'. I suppose there is some validity to your position on its usefulness in defensive shooting or lack there of. If I were concerned about the police (no offense) I would never carry it. Here where I live their competency rating is low. Dont get the impression I disrespect law enforcement, I don't. I just think i'm trained better lol. 

 Thanks for your posts, I enjoy the conversations!


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 10, 2005)

As far as sites, standard or other? Also, a lot of people tend to not like Glock because of the over-hype nowadays-is this true?


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

> No problem, I dont feel hammered, I appreciate all viewpoints.


Does this mean you'll answer my question now?



> Also, a lot of people tend to not like Glock because of the over-hype nowadays-is this true?


I can only speak for myself.  As I said above, they aren't bad guns, but I dont like them for me.  Combination of aesthetics and ergonomics.


----------



## modarnis (Mar 11, 2005)

>>I can only speak for myself. As I said above, they aren't bad guns, but I dont like them for me. Combination of aesthetics and ergonomics.>>

I have to agree that Glock's asthetics leave me cold.  The inspectors in my agency all carry Glocks.  They love them.  They cite lightweight, reliability, and never jamming as their reasons.


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 11, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> So with the cost of a suppressed weapon, tax stamp, etc. you aren't worried about the years it could sit in an evidence locker following even a clean shoot? And the inevitable night)s) in jail following an incident while your lawer scrambles to demonstrate that the weapon was in fact legal?
> 
> Just asking.


 Please accept my apologies, I didnt mean to ignore your question, I missed it is all.  There is no cost to me for weapon supression. I am not worried, as I wouldnt report its use, clean or otherwise. I dont really care for lawyers, they seldom scramble. As for legal versus not legal, Id file that under "what weapon?" Once again forgive my rudeness I genuinely try to answer every question, Im new here and that one slipped by me.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the answer.  BTW, are you in the states?


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes I am.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

Go ahead and lie to the police if you are ever involved in a lethal force encounter (hint:If they are questioning you that should be a red flag), especially avoid mentioning you were using a suppressed weapon to avoid having to report it...that should work out good for you. :shrug:


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 11, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Go ahead and lie to the police if you are ever involved in a lethal force encounter (hint:If they are questioning you that should be a red flag), especially avoid mentioning you were using a suppressed weapon to avoid having to report it...that should work out good for you. :shrug:


 Thanks for the advice! I will try and remember to lie to the police whenever possible  . If I were being questioned by the police, that would be a red flag, are reasons just differ. I dont hold police in such high regard as perhaps you do. i hope I havent offended you, because even though you obviously took painstaking measures to mask your sarcasm, some of it seeped through. I certainly dont expect everyone to agree with my view, but please dont take it personally.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

Wasnt trying to mask anything. The little smirk face at the end indicates sarcasm. 

Just some friendly advice to somebody who is on the road to turning even the most righteous of shoots into criminal charges.......


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 11, 2005)

You may not believe it, but thanks for the advice.  If there were more police like the ones you mention, there would be no unsolved gun deaths. Even assassins may have to seek other employment opportunities. Anyways, thanks again for the "friendly advice".


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

OK... O "fighting wiseman"

PS: the "trick" is right,right,left,up,down,A,A


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 11, 2005)

Anytime... Capt. America


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

Words fail me.


----------



## modarnis (Mar 13, 2005)

>>Words fail me.>>

That's a first since I've known you :drinkbeer


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 14, 2005)

These things do happen.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 14, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> These things do happen.



Your words were surpressed...:rofl:

Sorry,,,that was way too easy...


----------



## Tgace (Mar 14, 2005)

Now, now..lets not judge anybody without a fair proceeding....perhaps a suppression hearing?


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 14, 2005)

maybe using my right to remain silent?


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 14, 2005)

wow...deafening silence....

 :idunno:


----------

